# Roof On Sydney 30rls Tt



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I know the generic FAQ on keystone's site says you can not walk on the roof of an outback. Does anyone know if this includes the Sydney Editions. The only reason that I am wondering if the FAQ might not include them is the fact that you can get a ladder on the fifth wheel.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I wouldn't hold a dance or view a Nascar race from the roofs, but I've walked on mine. I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 lbs and haven't had any problems. Some people use a small piece of plywood if they are working on th eroof to spread the weight out more.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

I _used_ to live in that neighborhood but I've long since moved up!










Mark


----------



## candb (Mar 3, 2005)

cowart66 said:


> I know the generic FAQ on keystone's site says you can not walk on the roof of an outback. Does anyone know if this includes the Sydney Editions. The only reason that I am wondering if the FAQ might not include them is the fact that you can get a ladder on the fifth wheel.
> [snapback]29803[/snapback]​


Thanks for asking this question, I was wondering this myself. My 28rls came with a ladder from the manufacture and I went up there today and found some cracks that I have to fix.If I fall through I'll finally get some of my $100k back from my daughters law degree.









safe camping


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

When I got my 2005 Sydney 30RLS, I went climbed a ladder to get to the roof to install vent covers. Much to my surprise, there were foot prints everywhere. The Dealer (Marshal Traveland in Buda TX) said the roof was walkable, just use sense.
The manual says there are steel trusses (16" centers) and plywood skin beneath the skins and rubber.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine has footprints to from the dealer. They need to stop wearing dirty workboots for their inspection. When I look out my second floor window, the footprints are all I see.









John


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Glenn,
> 
> I _used_ to live in that neighborhood but I've long since moved up!
> 
> ...


LOL .. me too. So I send DW up there









Seriously, though ...

Does anyone know the load limit on the ladders? Any ladder you would buy at a hardware store is going to have a load limit/duty rating. Many are in the 250# - 300#range, but some are less. I haven't seen much that addresses the limit of an RV ladder.

I did find the following on a Monaco Coach website:



> To add a rear ladder to the RV it will be necessary to first contact the manufacturer to determine whether or not your particular model vehicle was constructed with the option of adding a rear ladder. If so, the RV will include blocks in the back cap that enable the rear ladder to be secured to the fiberglass. [...] The weight limit on _most_ rear ladders does not exceed three hundred pounds. Seek a qualified technician to mount the rear ladder, as well as sealant to the ladder mounting holes on the roof.
> 
> In the event the RV was not designed to include a rear ladder, it may be difficult to match the rear cap to a ladder. More importantly, the rear fiberglass cap will most likely not have blocks inside of the cap to secure the attaching screws. Use caution and seek advice from the RV manufacturer before proceeding with a rear ladder mounting on this type of RV.


Not sure if that applies to the ladder on the Outbacks or not









Has anyone seen anything else on this?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is one time I'd email customer service at Keystone with your specific unit and question. Then their written response can act as a safeguard if you have roof problems and if they've said its okay.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> This is one time I'd email customer service at Keystone with your specific unit and question. Then their written response can act as a safeguard if you have roof problems and if they've said its okay.
> [snapback]37396[/snapback]​


This is very good advise. I've been wondering the same thing about mine though like others, I know the dealer has been up there......









I'm going to email or call them next week.


----------

